# mit css bild einfügen?



## Sebigf (24. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche schon sehr lange eine Antwort auf die Frage: Kann man mit css ein bild a lá <img> tag einfügen?

Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen?
Oder kann man ein 2. bild in einen css tag packen?
bzw. ist es möglich mehrere css tags (ebene?!) in eine klasse zu machen?

wichtig ist....die tags sind nur mit class="" deklariert! also sollte es mit ner externen datei (css) gemacht werden...^^


danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. April 2005)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe nicht einmal die Frage!


----------



## Sebigf (24. April 2005)

hehe! 
Es geht darum, das ich gerne eine <td> ebene mit css belegt hätte.
Dabei geht es mir darum, dass die hintergrundgrafik normal eingefügt wird, und evtl. (wenn möglich) noch ein bild eingefügt wird. also das sich in einer css klasse 2 bg-bilder befinden.

Das ist meine frage^^


----------



## geos (26. April 2005)

Meinst du als Hitnergrund der td ein Bild und in der Zelle ein Bild. Dies soll dann über css realisiert werden?




```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.tdbild {
	background-image:  url(collage.gif);
	background-repeat: repeat-x;
	height:150px;
}
.tdbild2 {
	background-image: url(longbkgd.gif);
	background-repeat: repeat-x;
	height: auto;
	width: auto;
	text-align:center;
	
}

-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="780" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td class="tdbild"><div style="text-align:center;"><img src="bar.gif"></div></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td class="tdbild2"><div><img src="bar.gif"></div></td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


Zum Beispiel so -> kannst ja Bilder von dir einsetzen.

Gruß -Geos


----------



## Freifuss (27. April 2005)

Sebigf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht darum, das ich gerne eine <td> ebene mit css belegt hätte.
> Dabei geht es mir darum, dass die hintergrundgrafik normal eingefügt wird, und evtl. (wenn möglich) noch ein bild eingefügt wird. also das sich in einer css klasse 2 bg-bilder befinden.



Background ist background m.E.. Zwei bei einer class gehen nicht. wenn du es kaskadierst

td {background: url(image.gif);}
.klasse td {background: url(image2.gif);}

'überschreibst' du den Style einfach. Zwei Hintergrundbilder gehen nicht. 1 Bild in ein <td>+ 1 Hintergrundbild via css.

Du könntest die Tabelle in ein <div> platzieren und diesem dann noch ein Hintergrundbild geben...

Gruß
FF


----------

